# 5dMIII SDK to be released tomorrow



## bkorcel (May 22, 2012)

Reikan just announced they were contacted by Canon and the SDK for the 5DMIII will be released tomorrow.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 23, 2012)

Sorry if I sound stupid, but what is SDK?


----------



## ferdi (May 23, 2012)

Software Developers Kit
http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/sdk_homepage


----------



## bkorcel (May 23, 2012)

So the canon site still shows the older version as of right now. However Reikan FoCal announced on their facebook page that the SDK was released today and that he is downloading it. Perhaps the email he received has the direct link for the download.


----------



## Janco (May 24, 2012)

v2.11 is out indeed
http://www.didp.canon-europa.com/


----------



## niccyboy (May 31, 2012)

Phase One still has no timeframe on a Capture One update allowing 5d3 tethering... really frustrating... develop damn you developers!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2012)

I haven't read every post in this tread. But, I believe the secret to LR running slow is that the Catalog gets to big. Try opening a brand new catalog more often. Makes a huge difference for me.


----------



## bkorcel (Jun 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I haven't read every post in this tread. But, I believe the secret to LR running slow is that the Catalog gets to big. Try opening a brand new catalog more often. Makes a huge difference for me.



One of the main reasons I don't use LR. I use CS5 and bridge. The catalog concept seems too redundant.


----------

